# Information on Plotter: Rabbit HX 720



## leisure

Hi
This is my first post. 
Hello to everyone, hope you can help me
I've been looking at the Rabbit HX 720 from rabbitlaser.com does anyone have info on it.Are the plotters hard to learn how to use.I'm new to this. Thanks


----------



## COEDS

*Re: Information on Plotter*

welcome to the forum and good luck. I have never heard of this brand befor. I hear alot of good things about roland and graphtec. I have a enduracut., I will tell you I seen a roland in action the other day and it is a sweet machine ... Good Luck ...JB


----------



## badalou

*Re: Information on Plotter*

Is it a chinese brand. There are a lot on the market and I own one. I own a 30 inch JSI Cutter. I am using flexisign pro as my software.


----------



## leisure

*Re: Information on Plotter*

Thank you for the quick replies I know it would ship from Canada. But it is made in China. In the FAQ of there site someone asked why the price was so reasonable and they said the cost of labor in china is alot less then here so they can sell cheaper. I was hoping someone had one and could let me know if it is a good product. Have you had any problems with the JSI and how hard was it to learn how to use.Thank you


----------



## Jasonda

*Re: Information on Plotter*

Hi Chip,

One thing to consider when buying equipment from overseas is whether or not it can be serviced here. Also make sure you can get parts for it in case something needs to be repaired.


----------



## leisure

*Re: Information on Plotter*

It comes with a 1 year warranty is that good.


----------



## T2

*Re: Information on Plotter*

Hi Chip
I bought a Rabbit HX720 only a couple of weeks ago (i think your 1 year warranty is great) so i havent had a great deal of experience with it. But my major problem has been the Artcut5 software that came with it. and from what i've been able to glean, its the only prog (so far) that supports the rabbit/katana/xenghing cutter so i'm coming to grips with it (not very user friendly). 

I gave up on the usb connection coz artcut didnt have a USB 'option', but got around that by just plugging a serial cable in instead (lucky the port wasnt being used). 

The actual cutter seems fine and dandy tho, - i think there'll be more support around the net fairly soon as there seem to be a lot of them coming out of China and a lot of Ozzies buying them just over the last month or 2, so peeps will be sharing info etc.
Good luck


----------



## leisure

*Re: Information on Plotter*

Do you know if it will hook up to the new vista windows. I purchased it to go with the plotter and i'm having a hard time get it to connect. It hooked in fine with my windows xp but i kind of want it to work on my new computer since thats why i bought it.I've been cutting letters for signs snd cars it's really been fun.Please stay in touch and update me on your progress and I will do the same Thanks


----------



## T2

*Re: Information on Plotter*

Hi Chip 

I can't see why NOT. The only reason mine wouldnt connect was an Artcut (software) problem, not because of the os. You do need the correct driver tho' - mine i installed as a printer.. then comes up 'cutting plotter' under 'printers'. And THEN i told artcut what type it was (HENGXING HX720 in the dropbox), and then 'link to' "com1" for the serial cable. I could choose 'USB' in the 'cut/plot' options, but when the confirmation screen came up it had 'com1' and that couldn't be changed. 
So I don't know anything about vista but try 'add printer' if it's anything like xp.

uksignboards.com had some info about setting up artcut to work (do a search maybe)

(NB. U could always ring support for vista? - never tried for phone support for an os but i reckon that would be what its for - if all else fails?)

good luck - i'm personally going to invest in better cutting software


----------



## leisure

*Re: Information on Plotter*

I hate to keep bother you but I've about pulled all my hair out.I tried everything I know to hook my plotter to my new computer and nothing works.I even bought a new adapter that updates for Vista, but still no luck any other suggestions all are welcome .Thank you for your time


----------



## PGCC

*Re: Information on Plotter*

I'm going to buy this plotter today, what do you think?

good idea?

any other isues with it I should know?

I get the 1 yr parts/labour... also the seller is just down the road from me, so thats good.

Mike


----------



## leisure

*Re: Information on Plotter*

i REALLY LOVE THE PLOTTER, SO FAR i'VE HAD IT ABOUT 1 MONTH. THE ONLY ISSUE WAS MY NEW COMPUTER WHICH HAS VISTA ,GAVE ME A HARD TIME DOWNLOADING THE DRIVERS, SO I HAD TO HOOK IT UP TO MY XP FIRST. BUT AFTER ASKING ALOT OF QUESTION FROM NICE PEOPLE LIKE YOURSELF AND MY SON BEING VERY HANDY WITH COMPUTERS ALL IS UP AND RUNNING.IT CAME WITH ARTCUT 2005 SOFTWARE WHICH SEEMS TO BE GOOD, BUT EVERYONE SEEMS TO LIKE CORAL SO I PURCHASED THAT ONE TOO. I'M NEW TO THAT ALSO.
DO YOU MIND ME ASKING WHERE YOU LIVE AND HOW MUCH YOUR EXPECTING TO HAVE TO PAY FOR YOURS, BECAUSE THE GENTLEMAN IN CHINA CALLED MY HUSBAND AND WHATS HIM TO REP FOR THE EAST COAST SO I MAYBE ABLE TO SAVE YOU A DOLLAR IF THAT MATTERS.PLEASE FEEL FREE TO ASK ANY QUESTIONS AND I'LL DO MY BEST TO ANSWER.HAVE A GREAT EVENING


----------



## PGCC

*Re: Information on Plotter*

Thanks for the info, already picked it up, paid under 500 for it, China rep is here in Toronto.

Mike


----------



## leisure

*Re: Information on Plotter*

Great!!!Please let me know if I can be of help.
Thanks


----------



## uscutter

*Re: Information on Plotter*

I highly recommend that everyone avoid buying any cutter that only works with Artcut. There are a number of good cutters out there that work with many software programs. Our company, USCutter, sells two brands, and we sell over 400 vinyl cutters a month. We stock full spare parts for every unit that we have ever sold. There are a number of sellers out there selling Chinese cutters, and most of them have been developed for the Chinese market and are of inferior quality. These dealers will go out of business in short time, and you will be out of luck for spare parts and support. Make sure you buy a cutter from a reputable dealer.

If you don't buy from us, I would buy from another reputable dealer. JSI and Signwarehouse both sell quality cutters, and I expect that you will receive a reasonable level of parts support. I would say that our Refine models are of lower quality, and our Copam models are of better quality than the imported cutters from the aforementioned sellers. You can buy our Refine cutters on eBay for about $350 with stand. The Copams have been going at just under $500 with stand and honestly represent the best value out available. The vinyl cutters from the other dealers start at $600 without a stand. For more details on our cutters, check out [our site]. You can also buy direct, but I suggest buying from eBay if you have an account.

I didn't mean for this to be a commercial post, but there are a lot of low-end cutters that are entering the market and giving the vinyl cutters from the reputable dealers a bad name. Over time, the cutters being carried by reputable dealers are increasing in quality. We have carried Artcut in the past, and it is a horrible program. We bundle Signcut X2 (downloadable), but our cutters also work with Flexi and other programs.


----------



## theflowerboxx

*Re: Information on Plotter*

Excellent post Marcus, I own a uscutter and they are absolutely great. As mentioned above they work with many different software programs out there.


----------



## Air Art Girl

*Re: Information on Plotter*

I agree there are alot of low end plotters out there on the market. Remember the saying "you get what you pay for" oh how true it is. Bought an inexpensive one just for t-shirt vinyl, hated it, had issues, sent it back and bought another Roland. Vista has alot of issues. Many mfgr. do not even have a driver to work on Vista yet. If you run alot of specialty equipment and are upgrading computers be aware that most new off the shelf computers DO NOT have serial and parallel ports any more. If you have old plotters or other equipment that has these type of connections, you will have some headaches. They do make adapters but they don't always work without issues or headaches. I'm glad you got your plotter to work on Vista. We just upgraded 2 of our 5 computers in the shop and stayed with XP, we have too many specialty programs without drivers ie; our Gerber Edge.

We use Flexi Pro 7.6v2, found that the new 8.0 does not have enough changes for us to upgrade yet


----------



## rtucker

*Re: Information on Plotter*

I just bought a 25" USCUTTER on ebay today. I'm looking forward to receiving it. Would you like to recommend a vinyl product (for apparel...t-shirts and totes)? I'm leaning towards Spectra II...


----------



## leisure

*Re: Information on Plotter*

I've had great success with the spectra II.
I highly reccomend.


----------



## mystysue

*Re: Information on Plotter*

I have a graphtec plotter and a roland print cut system.. the saying among Sign makers who make their livelihood from these machines is to never buy a plotter that is named after an animal... .. I can tell you that graphtecs are made to last forever and is the best imho..


----------



## Go2Gsus

*Re: Information on Plotter*



badalou said:


> Is it a chinese brand. There are a lot on the market and I own one. I own a 30 inch JSI Cutter. I am using flexisign pro as my software.



Hi there;
I have a Flexisign demo but it has no option for the Rabbit 720, what driver did you use?

Thanks

Ron


----------



## T2

Hi

I used the 'HengXing 720' driver for my Rabbit. 'Katana 720' is also the same machine if it has a driver for that.

Good Luck

Teri


----------



## McSilvio

thinking about grabbin one of these plotters from toronto too.


----------



## Paul44al

*Re: Information on Plotter*



leisure said:


> i REALLY LOVE THE PLOTTER, SO FAR i'VE HAD IT ABOUT 1 MONTH. THE ONLY ISSUE WAS MY NEW COMPUTER WHICH HAS VISTA ,GAVE ME A HARD TIME DOWNLOADING THE DRIVERS, SO I HAD TO HOOK IT UP TO MY XP FIRST. BUT AFTER ASKING ALOT OF QUESTION FROM NICE PEOPLE LIKE YOURSELF AND MY SON BEING VERY HANDY WITH COMPUTERS ALL IS UP AND RUNNING.IT CAME WITH ARTCUT 2005 SOFTWARE WHICH SEEMS TO BE GOOD, BUT EVERYONE SEEMS TO LIKE CORAL SO I PURCHASED THAT ONE TOO. I'M NEW TO THAT ALSO.
> DO YOU MIND ME ASKING WHERE YOU LIVE AND HOW MUCH YOUR EXPECTING TO HAVE TO PAY FOR YOURS, BECAUSE THE GENTLEMAN IN CHINA CALLED MY HUSBAND AND WHATS HIM TO REP FOR THE EAST COAST SO I MAYBE ABLE TO SAVE YOU A DOLLAR IF THAT MATTERS.PLEASE FEEL FREE TO ASK ANY QUESTIONS AND I'LL DO MY BEST TO ANSWER.HAVE A GREAT EVENING


hi leisure,

A friend of mine bought the plotter 2 weeks ago, received it this week but can't seem to make it work. He has asked me to "fix" it, so I'll be meeting him this sunday. I've been checking info on the internet, and so came across this forum.

You got it connected, so my request is simple:
what exactly did you do to got it working (under XP ?) ?
1. hardware-wise: how is it connected to your pc ?
2. software-wise: which driver(s) did you use, how is it configured, and which sw do you use on the frontend ?

I wanted to send a mail, but...

Thx for any reply,

rgds, pol


----------



## McSilvio

Hi guys,
two posts up i wrote that i was thinking of buying a rabbit plotter. well ive got one now and it was initially a NIGHTMARE but now works great i have to say

out of the box (sealed). paid 400 cash for it CDN. i opened it up and assembled it and turned it on. didnt work. the display froze and the carriage wasnt moving the whole way left and right. upon inspection i can see the carriage hitting a ribbon cable above and theres no way for it to pass unless i lift the ribbon cable. COULD NOT do this without taking it apart. so i took it apart and taped the cable up for now. carriage clears. seems sloppy tho. cuts are terrible. somethings wrong. OH it seems that some of the carriage wheels are not in the tracks. so i loosen the wheels and put them in the tracks.

now usb vs serial connection. hard to find a comp with a serial connection anymore but let me tell you that the usb doesnt work. ive tried a variety of drivers and computers and software even and no go. also the guy who sold it to me (the importer) had his hooked up with serial instead of usb. so now i know why. 

HOWEVER, after doing all of this, the cutter cuts pretty awesome i have to say. at first it wasnt great but i wasnt making sure the vinyl was feeding in STRAIGHT. once i straightened the vinyl feed it actually cut really awesome! and for 400 bux cash im happy i bought it. 

BUT i like taking things apart. if i didnt, this would have been a disaster for me. i bought it far away and i dont think i would have gotten my money back anyway. 

so if youre considering one, its a good machine for the price. just make sure you set it up ON SITE! i know that sounds like too much, but the way these are assembled its a MUST. 

happy hunting.
marco.

if you have questions shoot me an email. i feel like a RABBIT tech now! lol j/k
[email protected]


----------



## leisure

*Re: Information on Plotter*



Paul44al said:


> hi leisure,
> 
> A friend of mine bought the plotter 2 weeks ago, received it this week but can't seem to make it work. He has asked me to "fix" it, so I'll be meeting him this sunday. I've been checking info on the internet, and so came across this forum.
> 
> You got it connected, so my request is simple:
> what exactly did you do to got it working (under XP ?) ?
> 1. hardware-wise: how is it connected to your pc ?
> 2. software-wise: which driver(s) did you use, how is it configured, and which sw do you use on the frontend ?
> 
> I wanted to send a mail, but...
> 
> Thx for any reply,
> 
> rgds, pol


Hi
I purchased mine from a guy on ebay name Wei it's the Rabbit 720. If you go to his website asc365 and click on the cutter/plotter tab on the left hand side of the screen, it will bring up the plotter, from there scroll down the page and it has instructions for downloading drivers and configing your computer for the artcut software,not sure what software yours came with so I hope this will help you.I know it's important to set it to work on com port 2 mine would show com port 6 so i followed the instruction from the site and was able to go to device manager and change the port number.I use the usb cable that was provide with the plotter.Wei is very good about you emailing questions and answering very quick.His english is not that well so thats why I communicate by email,he does have a phone number listed on site and he will answer that very quickly as well.Hope this hasn't confused you to much.Good Luck.OH YEAH IT WILL NOT WORK WITH VISTA I LEARNED THAT THE HARD WAY1!!!You can hook it but it cuts anywhwere it wants and very little of where you want it to.Please keep me posted how it goes and any helpful hints on the artcut would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks Brenda


----------



## leisure

McSilvio said:


> Hi guys,
> two posts up i wrote that i was thinking of buying a rabbit plotter. well ive got one now and it was initially a NIGHTMARE but now works great i have to say
> 
> out of the box (sealed). paid 400 cash for it CDN. i opened it up and assembled it and turned it on. didnt work. the display froze and the carriage wasnt moving the whole way left and right. upon inspection i can see the carriage hitting a ribbon cable above and theres no way for it to pass unless i lift the ribbon cable. COULD NOT do this without taking it apart. so i took it apart and taped the cable up for now. carriage clears. seems sloppy tho. cuts are terrible. somethings wrong. OH it seems that some of the carriage wheels are not in the tracks. so i loosen the wheels and put them in the tracks.
> 
> now usb vs serial connection. hard to find a comp with a serial connection anymore but let me tell you that the usb doesnt work. ive tried a variety of drivers and computers and software even and no go. also the guy who sold it to me (the importer) had his hooked up with serial instead of usb. so now i know why.
> 
> HOWEVER, after doing all of this, the cutter cuts pretty awesome i have to say. at first it wasnt great but i wasnt making sure the vinyl was feeding in STRAIGHT. once i straightened the vinyl feed it actually cut really awesome! and for 400 bux cash im happy i bought it.
> 
> BUT i like taking things apart. if i didnt, this would have been a disaster for me. i bought it far away and i dont think i would have gotten my money back anyway.
> 
> so if youre considering one, its a good machine for the price. just make sure you set it up ON SITE! i know that sounds like too much, but the way these are assembled its a MUST.
> 
> happy hunting.
> marco.
> 
> if you have questions shoot me an email. i feel like a RABBIT tech now! lol j/k
> [email protected]


 
Would you know anything about the artcut software I've learned myself the basic but would love to know more.Thanks


----------



## BIANYINC

T2 said:


> Hi
> 
> I used the 'HengXing 720' driver for my Rabbit. 'Katana 720' is also the same machine if it has a driver for that.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Teri


THE ITEM UR LOOKING 4 IS A HPGL ON COM1 DRIVER ITS 4 ALL UNKNOWN CUTTERS. HAD THE SAME THING HAPPENING 2 ME. HOPE IT HELPS PSITS AN H.P


----------



## McSilvio

I've got the Rabbit 720 working via USB on VISTA Home. 

I'm using artcut (ver?). I selected the RABBIT HX720 which is in artcut (from reading here it looks like some may have to select HengXing 720 which is the same plotter). 

Then I needed to use the drivers from hengxings site (hxlaser.com). However the driver install program wouldnt work properly until I changed the chinese characters in the folder name to english characters. Then the program installed the drivers fine. 

NOW, artcut was assuming the plotter was on com 3 (even with USB selected). But in the Device Manager, it shows the plotter on Com 4. once i switched this to com 3 (bypassing the warning saying that something else might be on com 3) the plotter worked!

until a reboot. plotter didnt work anymore. tried for a couple hours to fix. turns out that the drivers wouldnt load again with the plotter still being on com3. the device showed up in Device Manager, but with a warning saying the drivers could not be loaded. Finally, I switched the plotter BACK to Com 4, reinstalled the drivers, and they worked fine. but again, i had to set it BACK to Com 3 so that it would work. 

i dont know if im gonna have to do this everyboot (didnt have time to test), but at least we know more about the problem. i havent tried trying to make the plotter run on a FREE com port permanently (even though i know that on my pc com3 was not being used.)

i hope this helps. it was tricky. 

cheers,
Marco.

*EDIT* for the serial connection, I NEEDED to follow the instructions on the HX site. I left them the same for the USB connection but i dont know if thats necessary. Anywho, to those who are trying to get the SERIAL to work, you have follow the instructions at the bottom of this page. (Ah ill just paste)

*"(4) Software part*
ArtCut2005 Software operates under Windows 2000 or Windows XP and curves the parameters changed during output.
a. Find “my computer”, click the right key of mouse -> Attribute -> Hardware equipment manager -> Port (COM) -> COM1 -> Port setting -> Flow control -> XON/XOFF -> Conform. If there is COM2, use the same method as above, change the flow control in COM2 into XON/XOFF.
b. Enter ArtCut2005 carving, switch the page to carving output page. Find "setting" on the upper left corner -> Port setting -> Flow control -> Select "check mark" in squares before XON/XOFF and RTS/CTS, delete “check mark” before DTR/DSR -> Conform. "

i guess conform means OK. 

OH! and artcut is crap and there was another problem i was having. in the CUT/PLOT dialogue, if you change the device settings, YOU HAVE TO RESELECT the port which its on (COM1 or USB or whatever). If you dont, when you exit out, the dialogue will still read "COM 1" but it wont work. try it out. maybe im wrong.

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF FLEXISIGN WILL WORK WITH THIS PLOTTER?

Cheers
Marco.


----------



## plan b

Was this plotter sold mostly overseas? and does it have anyother name? anybody have an idea?

R.


----------



## McSilvio

i bought mine in toronto from the guy at asc365. he had a skid full of em. i only recommend it if you can try it out on site. mine was TOTALLY USELESS out of the box. misassembled being an understatement. i had to reassemble it. get a roland and have peace of mind.


----------



## leisure

McSilvio said:


> I've got the Rabbit 720 working via USB on VISTA Home.
> 
> I'm using artcut (ver?). I selected the RABBIT HX720 which is in artcut (from reading here it looks like some may have to select HengXing 720 which is the same plotter).
> 
> Then I needed to use the drivers from hengxings site (hxlaser.com). However the driver install program wouldnt work properly until I changed the chinese characters in the folder name to english characters. Then the program installed the drivers fine.
> 
> NOW, artcut was assuming the plotter was on com 3 (even with USB selected). But in the Device Manager, it shows the plotter on Com 4. once i switched this to com 3 (bypassing the warning saying that something else might be on com 3) the plotter worked!
> 
> until a reboot. plotter didnt work anymore. tried for a couple hours to fix. turns out that the drivers wouldnt load again with the plotter still being on com3. the device showed up in Device Manager, but with a warning saying the drivers could not be loaded. Finally, I switched the plotter BACK to Com 4, reinstalled the drivers, and they worked fine. but again, i had to set it BACK to Com 3 so that it would work.
> 
> i dont know if im gonna have to do this everyboot (didnt have time to test), but at least we know more about the problem. i havent tried trying to make the plotter run on a FREE com port permanently (even though i know that on my pc com3 was not being used.)
> 
> i hope this helps. it was tricky.
> 
> cheers,
> Marco.
> 
> *EDIT* for the serial connection, I NEEDED to follow the instructions on the HX site. I left them the same for the USB connection but i dont know if thats necessary. Anywho, to those who are trying to get the SERIAL to work, you have follow the instructions at the bottom of this page. (Ah ill just paste)
> 
> *"(4) Software part*
> ArtCut2005 Software operates under Windows 2000 or Windows XP and curves the parameters changed during output.
> a. Find “my computer”, click the right key of mouse -> Attribute -> Hardware equipment manager -> Port (COM) -> COM1 -> Port setting -> Flow control -> XON/XOFF -> Conform. If there is COM2, use the same method as above, change the flow control in COM2 into XON/XOFF.
> b. Enter ArtCut2005 carving, switch the page to carving output page. Find "setting" on the upper left corner -> Port setting -> Flow control -> Select "check mark" in squares before XON/XOFF and RTS/CTS, delete “check mark” before DTR/DSR -> Conform. "
> 
> i guess conform means OK.
> 
> OH! and artcut is crap and there was another problem i was having. in the CUT/PLOT dialogue, if you change the device settings, YOU HAVE TO RESELECT the port which its on (COM1 or USB or whatever). If you dont, when you exit out, the dialogue will still read "COM 1" but it wont work. try it out. maybe im wrong.
> 
> DOES ANYONE KNOW IF FLEXISIGN WILL WORK WITH THIS PLOTTER?
> 
> Cheers
> Marco.


Marco I started out with it on my Vista worked great for a few days then all the sudden when i would go to cut a design it would cut straight lines up and down sideways ect. and screw up my vinyl, after a lot of hair pulling and head banging I called where i purchased and was told It would not work properly on Vista so I've moved it to XP and so far about 1 month now no problems.I too would love to know if there is another software program that will work with the plotter.As far as the plotter goes it seems to be fine.


----------



## jonty

I have the German version Helo HSP 720 and find it a great plotter. For the set-up you need to change quite a few things within your computer. COM Ports etc but once done no problem. I can send a step by step picture set up if any one wants it. Pleas PM me. Hope this helps a few.


----------



## Paul44al

jonty said:


> I have the German version Helo HSP 720 and find it a great plotter. For the set-up you need to change quite a few things within your computer. COM Ports etc but once done no problem. I can send a step by step picture set up if any one wants it. Pleas PM me. Hope this helps a few.


Thx for the support, but I got the plotter up and running. I also plan to upload my installation procedure shortly (done via USB, could not get it working via COMx). And it took me half a day - the hard way - to figure this one out. I'm just waiting for my friend to send the doc I saved on his PC; and I also asked him to try it out with a windows VISTA USB-to-COM driver.

If all goes well, I'll have this done by the end of this week, or next week. This has been tested with Artcut 2005, SignCut v? and the Flexisign v8 demo (which does not allow you to cut/plot (but the plotter is configurable).

Jonty, if you do not mind uploading your procedure, then just do so. I'm sure somebody will find it helpfull...


----------



## Paul44al

I received all info from my friend regarding installing this plotter under XP via USB. I have uploaded the installation procedure but was not able to upload the drivers as well (the forum interface does not allow me to...); and my friend can't remember where he got those.

Can anyone suggest where I can upload the drivers on a more permanent basis ? It seems that you can not just google for them !?


----------



## Paul44al

It seems that the forum does not even allow to upload a 202 Kb PDF file... Sorry about that. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Paul44al

As a temp solution, I have uploaded the instruction set to Rapidshare. However, evt this file will be removed and I have no plans to maintain this...

Link is: RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting

Good luck with it. If anyone gets this working under Vista, let 'm know.


----------



## leblancchris

Has anyone figured out how to use flexisign? artcut is BRUTAL!! I have a 15" rabbit cutter, it took me a while to get it working but it cuts great. the artcut software is my problem. When I import an .eps, it has a bunch of random lines streaking out of the image. I have to go into node edit mode and delete them one by one.


----------



## 33nunn

I just got my rabbit 720 and I need some with setup


----------



## leblancchris

33nunn said:


> I just got my rabbit 720 and I need some with setup


i may be able to help. the best advice I can give you is:
*(1) Paper pressure roller*
a. Paper can’t be driven: The pressure is too large (use two paper pressure rollers).
b. Paper runs tilting: The paper isn’t installed correctly, the pressures of paper pressure rollers aren’t even, use three paper pressure racks, one rack is on the left, two other racks are pressed down closely.
c. The paper pressure handle is broken: Change new handle.
d. The paper pressure rack can’t move on the guide rail: Apply lubrication oil to the contacting place between the paper pressure rack and the guide rail.
f. The paper pressure roller can’t press down paper: The pressure is too small; the rubber ring of the paper pressure roller is worn.*
(2) Cutting disorderly*
a. The connecting cable is damaged. 
b. The COM port of computer is damaged. 
c. The main board is damaged or MAX202 on the main board is damaged. 
d. The machine is turned off wrongly before finishing the  cutting last time.
e. The material settings don’t conform to the output length and width.
f. The space of new computer is too large, install more software. 
g. The axle isn’t earthed and has static electricity interfere. 
h. “Setting” displays (on the upper right corner) after ArtCut2005 Software clicks on cutting output, for flow type control in setting port (1) select DTR/DSR, RST/CTS (2) select XON/XOFF in. 
*(3) Not outputting*
  a. Connecting cable is damaged.
b. The main board is damaged or MAX202 on the main board is damaged.
c. COM port of compute is damaged.
d. Any port setting is wrong.
e. Cutting Master hasn’t added the softdog.
f. The equipment is selected wrong.
*(4) Software part*
  ArtCut2005 Software operates under Windows 2000 or Windows XP and curves the parameters changed during output.
a. Find “my computer”, click the right key of mouse -> Attribute -> Hardware equipment manager -> Port (COM) -> COM1 -> Port setting -> Flow control -> XON/XOFF -> Conform. If there is COM2, use the same method as above, change the flow control in COM2 into XON/XOFF.
b. Enter ArtCut2005 carving, switch the page to carving output page. Find "setting" on the upper left corner -> Port setting -> Flow control -> Select "check mark" in squares before XON/XOFF and RTS/CTS, delete “check mark” before DTR/DSR -> Conform.


----------



## signs&grafix

I am still having big problems with my rabbit plotter. When I use it with corel draw it only cuts one item if I make a few things to cut then plotter crashes or the computer turns itself off, I have noticed sparks coming from the axle when the metal contacts. Is there any way of cutting more than one item at a time? If the item is too detailed it will also crash. 

I am trying to get it on my laptop running vista, but I had no luck getting it to work. It says there is no communication port? If I purchase the latest artcut will this work on my laptop running vista and will this solve all these problems?
Cheers


----------



## leisure

signs&grafix said:


> I am still having big problems with my rabbit plotter. When I use it with corel draw it only cuts one item if I make a few things to cut then plotter crashes or the computer turns itself off, I have noticed sparks coming from the axle when the metal contacts. Is there any way of cutting more than one item at a time? If the item is too detailed it will also crash.
> 
> I am trying to get it on my laptop running vista, but I had no luck getting it to work. It says there is no communication port? If I purchase the latest artcut will this work on my laptop running vista and will this solve all these problems?
> Cheers


Do you mind if I asked how you are sending your work from corel to the cutter I couldn't find away to do that.
As far as sparks go it shouldn't be doing that I got a 1 year warranty on mine, hope you did if so I'd send back for a new one.
The memory on the plotter is small so if you try to send alot at one time it will freeze.
I never could get mine to work with vista it is not compatible.
You should be able to call who you purchased from and hopefully get help also.GOOD LUCK and please let me know about sending from corel to plotter.


----------



## blueflagdeals

This post has been a lot of help, thank you all!

Question I have is, can the Rabbit contour cut inkjet transfers? Or is it strictly for vinyl? Thanks!


----------



## uscutter

The Rabbit machines cannot contour cut. Our Laserpoint is the only sub-$1000 machine available (other than small craft cutters) that is able to contour cut.



blueflagdeals said:


> This post has been a lot of help, thank you all!
> 
> Question I have is, can the Rabbit contour cut inkjet transfers? Or is it strictly for vinyl? Thanks!


----------



## leisure

blueflagdeals said:


> This post has been a lot of help, thank you all!
> If you go to there web site they do have a link where they are cutting out a design from transfer I've read it several times but I'm still not sure about the lining up part.I think it is under the transfer paper link if not keep looking because it is there.If you figure it out please share it with us.
> asc365
> Question I have is, can the Rabbit contour cut inkjet transfers? Or is it strictly for vinyl? Thanks!


If you go to there web site they do have a link where they are cutting out a design from transfer I've read it several times but I'm still not sure about the lining up part.I think it is under the transfer paper link if not keep looking because it is there.If you figure it out please share it with us.
asc365


----------



## blueflagdeals

I talked to the ASC365 owner. He is a great guy. I bought my press from him last week and he was very good in showing me how it worked before I bought it.

Same thing for the Rabbit Plotter.. I am going there tomorrow to hopefully buy it... I asked him via email whether or not the cutter can contour cut inkjet transfers. He said yes. I asked him if I can go to his office tomorrow, open a new cutter (the one he would sell me), set it up and configure it (on my laptop) and then show me how it can contour cut an inkjet transfer. I said if it works, I would buy it.

Following the experiences suggestions by most posters, I think this is a safe route to go to ensure it works properly (setup wise) and also it can do the contour cut. I will let you know!


----------



## uscutter

Having someone local is a big plus, I would say that if the software is good (not Artcut), then this is the best way to go.



blueflagdeals said:


> I talked to the ASC365 owner. He is a great guy. I bought my press from him last week and he was very good in showing me how it worked before I bought it.
> 
> Same thing for the Rabbit Plotter.. I am going there tomorrow to hopefully buy it... I asked him via email whether or not the cutter can contour cut inkjet transfers. He said yes. I asked him if I can go to his office tomorrow, open a new cutter (the one he would sell me), set it up and configure it (on my laptop) and then show me how it can contour cut an inkjet transfer. I said if it works, I would buy it.
> 
> Following the experiences suggestions by most posters, I think this is a safe route to go to ensure it works properly (setup wise) and also it can do the contour cut. I will let you know!


----------



## 33nunn

I finally got it where i can run my rabbit 720 and the( blade holder) stops working properly.
It will start cutting but when its time for it to lift up it will only stay down on the paper. Please help!


----------



## ryanfido

uscutter said:


> The Rabbit machines cannot contour cut. Our Laserpoint is the only sub-$1000 machine available (other than small craft cutters) that is able to contour cut.



sorry to be the one to disappoint.. but my rabbit 720 contours fine..


----------



## Go2Gsus

I've had a Rabbit for 9 months, albeit a little quirky with software, it contours fine for me too. I do tons of complicated text cutting, and it holds up fine. Wei in Toronto is a great guy...very patient too.


----------



## uscutter

Can you please clarify what you mean by "contour cutting" and how it is accomplished with the Rabbit?

Contour cutting is a term used to describe taking a printed image and cutting around the exact outside contour of the image, usually using some registration mechanism.



Go2Gsus said:


> I've had a Rabbit for 9 months, albeit a little quirky with software, it contours fine for me too. I do tons of complicated text cutting, and it holds up fine. Wei in Toronto is a great guy...very patient too.


----------



## Go2Gsus

No problem, create or import an image into Corel or Adobe, then lasso, magic lasso, or trace around the part of the image that is desired using 8pt line(_or what ever_), then print on xfer paper. Then draw a square around the whole thing and export the file as a .plt. Open that file in WL7(_I Do not know what that stands for_), it smooths out the nodes etc. Then open that file with (_cheesy_) Artcut, make a few minor adjustments, cut the image. The cutter then cuts quite close to what is outlined or traced. Odd shaped images, rounded borders and crazy fonts all come out quite descent too!


----------



## uscutter

Do you use the blade tip for alignment? Is there any correction if you lighted up your paper 1 or 2 degrees off of square?



Go2Gsus said:


> No problem, create or import an image into Corel or Adobe, then lasso, magic lasso, or trace around the part of the image that is desired using 8pt line(_or what ever_), then print on xfer paper. Then draw a square around the whole thing and export the file as a .plt. Open that file in WL7(_I Do not know what that stands for_), it smooths out the nodes etc. Then open that file with (_cheesy_) Artcut, make a few minor adjustments, cut the image. The cutter then cuts quite close to what is outlined or traced. Odd shaped images, rounded borders and crazy fonts all come out quite descent too!


----------



## Go2Gsus

uscutter said:


> Do you use the blade tip for alignment? Is there any correction if you lighted up your paper 1 or 2 degrees off of square?


No there is no interactive alignment or correction, if you fail to line up the job properly, or did not test the pressure you waste a sheet. There is a slight learning curve, but for the most part the Rabbit is a $500.00 cutter(with stand) that will do most tasks that are sent to it. 
More detail of what the cutter can do can been seen here... index2

**Note for other cutter shoppers** a $500.00 cutter does a $500.00 job, a $5000.00 cutter does a $5000.00 job


----------



## andersonart

Has anyone been able to view the tutorial CD that comes with the Rabbit cutter from ASC365? I have tried it in my CD/DVD on my PC, I have even tried it on my home DVD player, no luck, Wei sent me a replacement and I still cant play it.


----------



## blueflagdeals

thanks everyone for the input..

yeah I jumped the gun and didn't wait for any responses and went ahead to buy the Rabbit Cutter....

It works great!

No problems cutting vinyl, and does a great job with contour cutting inkjet prints (as long as you set it up correctly).

I agree, it cost me $450, and it does a $450 job. I am sure a Roland would beat it in the details, but thats 4x the price.

For a new guy getting into the business, the Rabbit plotter works great for what I need. And yes, Wei is an amazing guy who is patient and willing to support!


----------



## blueflagdeals

my Cd works fine..

just be aware that some of the stuff is linking onto the internet, so try to have the internet connected while running the cd. It wouldn't work on your home dvd i don't think because everything is PC based.



andersonart said:


> Has anyone been able to view the tutorial CD that comes with the Rabbit cutter from ASC365? I have tried it in my CD/DVD on my PC, I have even tried it on my home DVD player, no luck, Wei sent me a replacement and I still cant play it.


----------



## leisure

Go2Gsus said:


> I've had a Rabbit for 9 months, albeit a little quirky with software, it contours fine for me too. I do tons of complicated text cutting, and it holds up fine. Wei in Toronto is a great guy...very patient too.


Could you walk us through it step by step If so that would be great.Thanks in advance


----------



## freestylezz

Go2Gsus said:


> I've had a Rabbit for 9 months, albeit a little quirky with software, it contours fine for me too. I do tons of complicated text cutting, and it holds up fine. Wei in Toronto is a great guy...very patient too.


Ive bought my heat press from Wei today!!
ive seen this Rabbit plotter cutter at his warehouse. 
here is the link to it... is it the same one u r using Brenda? HX 720?
YouTube - rabbit plotter cutter


does it only cut the vinyl or does it also cut transfer paper (darks)

i need to buy a cutter which can trim a complex colorful pic on dark transfer paper.
would HX 720 be right for me?

lots of ppl r advising me to buy GX 24 (ROLAND) but tht i can not afford right now so i'd rather buy this HX 720 which only costs $450.


----------



## blueflagdeals

Through practice, you can learn how to line up your transfer properly so that the Rabbit can contour cut it. You meantion "complex" which would mean u really need to master lining up the transfer. But I don't think it is an issue once u have tested it a few times. I have the Rabbit from Wei and it works great. There was a bit of a learning curve but after that, it is great for the money.



freestylezz said:


> Ive bought my heat http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4aULkSzwiw
> 
> does it only cut the vinyl or does it also cut transfer paper (darks)
> 
> i need to buy a cutter which can trim a complex colorful pic on dark transfer paper.
> would HX 720 be right for me?
> 
> lots of ppl r advising me to buy GX 24 (ROLAND) but tht i can not afford right now so i'd rather buy this HX 720 which only costs $450.


----------



## leisure

blueflagdeals said:


> Through practice, you can learn how to line up your transfer properly so that the Rabbit can contour cut it. You meantion "complex" which would mean u really need to master lining up the transfer. But I don't think it is an issue once u have tested it a few times. I have the Rabbit from Wei and it works great. There was a bit of a learning curve but after that, it is great for the money.


How do you line up Do you use the blade to line with?


----------



## leisure

ryanfido said:


> sorry to be the one to disappoint.. but my rabbit 720 contours fine..


Could you explain how you do this or maybe even a video.Thanks


----------



## frankiefresh

send me a email, I email you Vista driver
[email protected]


----------



## shaian

frankiefresh said:


> send me a email, I email you Vista driver
> [email protected]


hi, i havent set this up yet, only reason being reading about it not running with vista, though couple people have got it working here.......but i am running vista, so just wondering if you could send the driver , or if anyone else has used it also.

[email protected] 

would be appreciated.


----------



## shaian

leblancchris said:


> Has anyone figured out how to use flexisign? artcut is BRUTAL!! I have a 15" rabbit cutter, it took me a while to get it working but it cuts great. the artcut software is my problem. When I import an .eps, it has a bunch of random lines streaking out of the image. I have to go into node edit mode and delete them one by one.


i have been doing this today, well trying. but i cant seem to resize the image at all.


----------



## DRIFTD

Thanks for all the usefil info guys! may finally be able to get my Rabbit working... 

1 question tho: Can i cut directly from CorelDraw or does it have to be transfered to Aircut? as i know how to work coreldraw quite well but no nothing about Aircut.

asking this as when i went: file then print in coreldraw and i dident have an option for the rabbit printer in there

Cheers for any help


----------



## leisure

DRIFTD said:


> Thanks for all the usefil info guys! may finally be able to get my Rabbit working...
> 
> 1 question tho: Can i cut directly from CorelDraw or does it have to be transfered to Aircut? as i know how to work coreldraw quite well but no nothing about Aircut.
> 
> asking this as when i went: file then print in coreldraw and i dident have an option for the rabbit printer in there
> 
> Cheers for any help


I too have corel and i haven't been able to send to plotter without going through artcut. I don't think it's possible.I would still love to know how the other guys contour cut I've tried and tried but I can't get the lining up right.Maybe someone can give a better idea of how.Thanks


----------



## signs&grafix

I use Corel X3 to cut directly to the Rabbit plotter. Machine still a piece of S**t though. I am waiting till I have the money then I can put the Rabbit in the bin. Probably the worst machine I have bought. 

In corel you need to set the page up to the sizes that the printer is set up for. Goto: printer in control panel > Cutter > Properties > Printer pref. then go into corel and set the page up as a template that you will use all the time nd make the sizes for the page match the printer doc. 

It def. works. 

Right. Does anyone have the Cutt.inf for vista. I have the USB vista Rabbit drivers but not the Cutt.inf which it asks me for the disk when trying to install in vista? do i need the Cutt. file if so where can you get this.

Nice one
[email protected]


----------



## signs&grafix

Got it working with Vista cutting in corel X3, anyone need the drivers and Cutt. femail me and I will send it accross. It might even cut better now running in vista. Keep ya posted.


[email protected]


----------



## DRIFTD

Hey

Still having problems with my Rabbit cutter
Tryed every diffrent scenario and still not working.
Using the USB cord with XP 

in the setup area of "cut/plot" in Aircut 

if i "uncheck" RTS/CTS and then go cut plot it processes the data but then doesent do anything

if i "check" RTS/CTS then go cut/plot it doesent process the data and under status it says "<CE-6>" 

Any ideas would be great! should have saved more and got the roland i think


----------



## Anotyad

I am sure your cutter is just fine. You are however being let down by that awful Artcut program. I had Artcut and found it to be very basic and a pain to import files. So I have just trialled and about to purchase Signcut X2. It works a treat and is simple to use. Google SigncutX2 and check compatibility of it with your cutter. If it is compatible, you can download a fully working trial for free. You won't look back.


----------



## paramed60

My Rabbit cutter will start a job and stop part way through. The offline light then flashes rapidly. Anyone have any ideas on what is causing this and how to correct it?


----------



## Anotyad

Your Rabbit Cutter has 4Mb of its own internal memory, so I don't see a problem there. At a guess, I would suggest making sure that the COM port and Baud rate matches with your cutter and on your PC. 
For example: I use COM4 on my PC set at 19,600 Baud Rate. 
Also check that your PC has sufficient memory to send the data across to the cutter. If it is possible to use USB on the Rabbitt cutter, rather than a Serial port then, once set up, it should allow for faster data flow between your PC and your cutter.


----------



## leisure

Mine was doing that and I didn't have the correct settings for my page size in the artcut screen and as far as size I can not cut a lot at one time I have to break it up in sections.Hope this helps.


paramed60 said:


> My Rabbit cutter will start a job and stop part way through. The offline light then flashes rapidly. Anyone have any ideas on what is causing this and how to correct it?


----------



## Tizz

Hi just wondering if anyone can help me to get this cutter cutting from corel x3 (vista). I've read in the above posts that some of you guys have managed to get this to work. Firstly I'm definitely gonna need the driver for the vista version hopefully the vista version you's are using is for the 64bit!

Any and all info would be greatly appreciated. Thanking you in advance.

Regards,


----------



## surval

Hello I also have problem with cutting
Thi s is my first cutter
I have win xp ans using usb
Can someone help me maybe step by step where I made a mistake


----------



## Tizz

surval said:


> Hello I also have problem with cutting
> Thi s is my first cutter
> I have win xp ans using usb
> Can someone help me maybe step by step where I made a mistake


Hi Valter,

Welcome to the forum!

it took me a while before I got this cutter working and let me say i have it working really well now.
I began using this with the software it arrived with (Artcut 6). I saved my cut files with illustrator eps and imported them in with artcut. Artcut I believe just cannot cope with the artwork because it loses the shape and sometimes I get lines everywhere. (this was used via usb also). 
I downloaded a trial version of Signtools 3. This is a add on for Coreldraw X3. This worked great! only thing I could only use it 24 times till the free trial expired. (only worked via serial cable).

As of now I'm using Flexi via serial cable on Vista 64bit and its working perfectly! took a while but it was worth the wait. In the end it's not a bad cutter for what it's worth! As they say 'you get what you pay for'. 

Valter, try using a serial cable and what software are you using to cut with?

Tizz


----------



## UrbanRogue

I have just purchased this machine. 

seems ok for what I paid. Still having a Bugger of a time to get it running with Vista. WHat I dont get is Vista isnt that new nor is USB. these sort of things should be resolved by now.

I am currently running it through my Macbook and a WinXP Virtual Machine.

But I want my main machine with Vista to run this cutter.


----------



## buggzy

Hi there, I have just brought a rabbit 720 and am having big problems with it. if anyone could help it would be great as the seller is totally hopeless.

First of all dome times the screen doesnt start with the machine, you have to leave it off for a fe whours then it works, he recons this is normal!!!

next problem is, on normal text cutting its really good, but soon as u get it to cut a more complex logo for some reason it cuts some of it then gives up and goes to home position. there is no faults ?

any one have any ideas??

im running win vist 64 bit via serial cord and also tried it on my win xp machine using usb and its did exactly the same.


----------



## Tizz

buggzy said:


> Hi there, I have just brought a rabbit 720 and am having big problems with it. if anyone could help it would be great as the seller is totally hopeless.
> 
> First of all dome times the screen doesnt start with the machine, you have to leave it off for a fe whours then it works, he recons this is normal!!!
> 
> next problem is, on normal text cutting its really good, but soon as u get it to cut a more complex logo for some reason it cuts some of it then gives up and goes to home position. there is no faults ?
> 
> any one have any ideas??
> 
> im running win vist 64 bit via serial cord and also tried it on my win xp machine using usb and its did exactly the same.


Hi,

What software are you using to cut from?

I'm running mine on win xp and hav no probs so far. 
(Sorry about a previous post, I mentioned that I was using win vista 64bit-my bad!)


----------



## Tizz

By the way can anyone hook me up with a driver for vista 64 bit for this HX 720?

Regards,


----------



## buggzy

for vista and xp, you dont need a driver long as you use serial connection. I have the driver for usb for xp...

and I using art cut as the program.. is there anything better?


----------



## Tizz

buggzy said:


> for vista and xp, you dont need a driver long as you use serial connection. I have the driver for usb for xp...
> 
> and I using art cut as the program.. is there anything better?


I don't have a serial connection on the back of my pc. Tried via usb but my pc is looking for the cutter driver. 

Any ideas?

Try CorelDraw X3 there's a plug in available called Signtools 3. Free download & trial for 25 times only, then you'll have to buy it! I use Flexi 8, works really well with this.

Regards


----------



## buggzy

i have a USB drivers cd here that came with the unit. did you get one?? I could send you a copy if you like, any chance of you helping me out with a copy of CorelDraw maybe? email me at [email protected]


----------



## dangerdoug

Have you seen this... Beijing Wentai Technology Corp.,
Latest Artcut software. I'm dling now, will post when I've tested.

Doug


----------



## leisure

Hi I went to the site but didn't see where to order from can you help.Thanks



dangerdoug said:


> Have you seen this... Beijing Wentai Technology Corp.,
> Latest Artcut software. I'm dling now, will post when I've tested.
> 
> Doug


----------



## dangerdoug

No ordering, just download it from here...that should start the download for you.

I'm going to install and test tonight.

Hey Buggzy, how about a copy of those drivers?? Pleeeeease?!!


----------



## buggzy

dangerdoug said:


> No ordering, just download it from here...that should start the download for you.
> 
> I'm going to install and test tonight.
> 
> Hey Buggzy, how about a copy of those drivers?? Pleeeeease?!!


here you go... Its a copy of the drivers i received with the unit when i bought it.
I have used them on windows XP pro and home and vista premium 64 bit.

http://users.tpg.com.au/buggzy86/rabbit720.zip

oh and also that download above is no good its in german!!!


----------



## dangerdoug

buggzy said:


> oh and also that download above is no good its in german!!!


Ya, I figured that out the other night as well, haven't had time to come back and report yet.

Thanks

Doug


----------



## that_tall_guy

I am having a problem with my Hx 720. 
It cuts good and artcut works great but the cutter will always leave a small part uncut at the end of each individual shape. So a space at the start and end point of the shape. The space is always in the same spot depending on the design and always about 1 to 2mm long. 
It makes weeding difficult because you have to go through the design and cut the small part that it missed. 
How can I fix this? Is there a way to calibrate the machine through the artcut software?


----------



## T2

Hi - I had this problem with the Rabbit and Artcut and the solution is the option called 'Overcut'. Check the box! and maybe put '1(mm)' in the how much to overcut box.

I think it's on the last screen when you go to plot, but can't check as i changed computers and Artcut now won't open as I can't find that original disc it wants occasionally, but it IS there!


----------



## Karolina's

signs&grafix said:


> Got it working with Vista cutting in corel X3, anyone need the drivers and Cutt. femail me and I will send it accross. It might even cut better now running in vista. Keep ya posted.
> 
> 
> [email protected]


I have Wei's Weier We-720 I think its the same as the Rabbit .. now here is the question I want to use it in Flexi What cutter do i need to chose to make it work ?

Thanks

Rick 2 Karolina's


----------



## leisure

T2 said:


> Hi - I had this problem with the Rabbit and Artcut and the solution is the option called 'Overcut'. Check the box! and maybe put '1(mm)' in the how much to overcut box.
> 
> I think it's on the last screen when you go to plot, but can't check as i changed computers and Artcut now won't open as I can't find that original disc it wants occasionally, but it IS there!


 HIi CHECKED MY SCREEN FOR THE OVER CUT AND DON'T SEE ANYTHING LIKE THAT.THANKS FOR ANY HELP


----------



## theflowerboxx

Karolina's said:


> I have Wei's Weier We-720 I think its the same as the Rabbit .. now here is the question I want to use it in Flexi What cutter do i need to chose to make it work ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rick 2 Karolina's


 Try the Roland PNC-1000 driver.


----------



## Karolina's

theflowerboxx said:


> Try the Roland PNC-1000 driver.


Thanks for the info but it just prints/cuts garbage 

Rick


----------



## [email protected]

Got my Rabbitt 720 working using the following

Vista Os
USB Driver from Hexing site (Same Cutter rebranded)
Corel DRaw x 4
Sign Tools 3 (Driver Hexing720)

Seems ok at the moment will post here if anything happens.

Chris


----------



## leisure

[email protected] said:


> Got my Rabbitt 720 working using the following
> 
> Vista Os
> USB Driver from Hexing site (Same Cutter rebranded)
> Corel DRaw x 4
> Sign Tools 3 (Driver Hexing720)
> 
> Seems ok at the moment will post here if anything happens.
> 
> Chris


Can you send work straight to plotter from corel ? if so how did you do that? I have windows xp and have to save then import to artcut.Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Hi

yes i can, sign tools 3 is a plugin for corel draw and opens up inside corel you just lay artwork out and press the cut button on the sign tools control panel

very very simple once you have your head round the orientation of the vinyl cut

im really pleased with the results.

any questions im no expert but ill try to help.

regards

chris


----------



## Tizz

[email protected] said:


> Got my Rabbitt 720 working using the following
> 
> Vista Os
> USB Driver from Hexing site (Same Cutter rebranded)
> Corel DRaw x 4
> Sign Tools 3 (Driver Hexing720)
> 
> Seems ok at the moment will post here if anything happens.
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris,

What version of Vista are you using 32 or 64bit?

Regards


----------



## [email protected]

Hi,

Iam using Premium Home edition 32bit.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## leisure

[email protected] said:


> Hi
> 
> yes i can, sign tools 3 is a plugin for corel draw and opens up inside corel you just lay artwork out and press the cut button on the sign tools control panel
> 
> very very simple once you have your head round the orientation of the vinyl cut
> 
> im really pleased with the results.
> 
> any questions im no expert but ill try to help.
> 
> regards
> 
> chris


Chris do you have the Rabbit 720 plotter and if so you can use sign tools 3 with it? I was told the only software that would work with that plotter was the artcut.


----------



## [email protected]

hi yes i have a rabbit hx720 bought off ebay 2 years ago i couldnt get it working so stored it until three months ago, i managed to get it working with the following

vista home edition 32 bit
corel draw x4
sign tools 3 full version
usb lead

i use the hexing 720 option on sign tools settings menu. the only thing i had to do was change the comm port in my devices, the cutter installed to port 5 i changed this to comm 1, then in sign tools set the cutter to hexing and port 1.

i have also updated the actual driver, go to www.hxlaser.com (rabbits site) on the support page right at the bottom is a link that says usb driver just download and install that reboot the pc it should reboot to comm port 1.

the only glitch is every now and then when using signtools it will not start cutting, on the task bar you will see a bar flashing labelled interactive services, click this you will get a new screen asking for regedit info just click ok on the 2 boxes you will then be back on corel and the cutter works fine. (this is because the sign tools 3 is ideally for xp)

this only happens intermitedly and does not affect it at all.

hope this helps.

chris


----------



## T2

Signgo also works fine with it, and imports eps from corel, but in the cutter driver add/remove prog that comes with it the Rabbit 720 driver is called Katana KII-720 

and in SignTools 3 Service Pack 6.5 the driver 's called Heng Xing 720 (that'll be what the hx in hxlaser stands for)

good luck 
teri


----------



## leisure

Very helpful thank you for your time and knowledge it is greatly appreciated.



[email protected] said:


> hi yes i have a rabbit hx720 bought off ebay 2 years ago i couldnt get it working so stored it until three months ago, i managed to get it working with the following
> 
> vista home edition 32 bit
> corel draw x4
> sign tools 3 full version
> usb lead
> 
> i use the hexing 720 option on sign tools settings menu. the only thing i had to do was change the comm port in my devices, the cutter installed to port 5 i changed this to comm 1, then in sign tools set the cutter to hexing and port 1.
> 
> 
> 
> i have also updated the actual driver, go to www.hxlaser.com (rabbits site) on the support page right at the bottom is a link that says usb driver just download and install that reboot the pc it should reboot to comm port 1.
> 
> the only glitch is every now and then when using signtools it will not start cutting, on the task bar you will see a bar flashing labelled interactive services, click this you will get a new screen asking for regedit info just click ok on the 2 boxes you will then be back on corel and the cutter works fine. (this is because the sign tools 3 is ideally for xp)
> 
> this only happens intermitedly and does not affect it at all.
> 
> hope this helps.
> 
> chris


----------



## zazu

trying to overcome the problems of install... (screaming into pillow so not to wake hubby!)

about to see if the download USB driver files will fix the challenge of the last 3 days. 

installed and uninstalled drivers and artcut approx 5 times to date, and trying to tweak from all angles.

no probs changing ports, and selecting and deselecting other boxes (double checking xon/xoff on properties in hardware config) BUT.. it does not want to "talk".

grateful for all the tips, and advice

zazu


----------



## [email protected]

My experience is that Artcut does not like Vista, simple as that really. Download the trial version of corel x4 and then the demo version of sign tools to see if the cutter will work that way.

Remember to use the correct link Rabbit Cutting plotter&Laser Machine
scroll to the very last item usb 2.0 support.

This is the correct driver for the cutter.


----------



## shaian

hi,

i am having the most amount of trouble installing this cutter.

i have had it running fine for around 2 years. and the 1st time i did it it was sooo smooth and easy.

my computer blew up last week and i have to restart from fresh

i have windows vista. and the new driver. 

but nothing seems to work. 

i have tried installing the driver so many times. and nothing. it will just asign its self to com 3 or 4 but on art cut it will just show 1 and 2 so obviously it wont connect. 

i have been trying hours now and am completly stuck. 

would anyone be able to help? maybe with some good step by step instructions for installing this on vista??

thanks in advance.


----------



## shaian

Ignore me!!! I finally got it working!!


----------



## laramc

Hi,
sorry if my question is silly...
My plotter (Rabbit HX – 720)... something is wrong with it.
It cuts corners terribly. It seems like something does not let the knife to move normally (smoothly). Straight line cuts well. But i.e. the letter "O" it cuts terribly and very slow (even on max speed). I'm using ArtCut2009. It sometimes freezes, sometimes works and sometimes it does nothing ...

Gentlemen, do You have ideas? :-( My nerves are already on the brink.

I use ArtCut2009,
connect via USB


----------



## [email protected]

hate to tell you i got mine working with corel draw x4 and sign tools 3 however circles were awful, so much so i have now exchanged it for a roland gx24 which now cuts corners!!!

im afraid its a case of you get what you paid for!


----------



## dangerdoug

No problems here with corners, circles, or the like.
I use SignCut X2. Works great.


----------



## laramc

Hm... in my case in both ArtCut and SignCut X2 is the same problem..


----------



## leisure

laramc said:


> Hm... in my case in both ArtCut and SignCut X2 is the same problem..


I use corel x4 and then export it as a esp file to artcut and it seems to cut pretty good.When i was exporting as plt file it cut aweful.Hope this helps.Happy New Year


----------



## laramc

Do you use settings that are written in instruction? Or do you use some other settings?
P.S. Happy new year!


----------



## dangerdoug

Ya, let's see your screen shot from your settings page for artcut and signcut x2.


----------



## laramc

[media]http://msfs.nm.ru/Shot-1.jpg[/media]
[media]http://msfs.nm.ru/Shot-2.jpg[/media]
[media]http://msfs.nm.ru/Shot-3.jpg[/media]
[media]http://msfs.nm.ru/6-copy.jpg[/media]

Here are creenshots from SignCut X2 and Device Manager. Because I don`t use ArtCut09...

Thx, guys... this New Year evening ; )


----------



## laramc

Oh, i choosed drivers for ASC365 - 720 and situation became much better  Now i "play" with "Close" settings in ArtCut2009 compensation tab...

Can enyone explain me what a the "Sharp Angle" settings?


----------



## dangerdoug

That's great, can you put a LINK on here for those that are having the same problem.


----------



## laramc

What do you mean by saying "LINK"?


----------



## dangerdoug

A link to the URL where you downloaded the drivers for ASC365 - 720, or am I misunderstanding what you meant?


----------



## laramc

Oh, i forgot to mention that i found the drivers of ASC365-720 in the ArtCut2009 divice list 

But i now have a problem with exporting file from Corel 12 to ArtCut2009. In Corel 12 lines look just fine, but when i export file in ArtCut2009 they become jagged... The *.hpgl files in ArtCut look very bad. The *.ai files - better. Do you know how to solve this problem?


----------



## dangerdoug

Sorry, that's not my area of expertise.


----------



## laramc

That`s okey  

Maybe someone else may have...


----------



## rhys9918

Sorry to hijack this thread but I have a Rabbit HX-800 which I cant get to work in Vista.
The HX-800 isnt listed in the cutter setup of Artcut. does anyone have a driver by any chance???

Hope you can help guys


----------



## Tonio the best

Hello,
I'm new on the forum and in plotters life !
My name is Antoine, I'm French so please forgive my bad English.
I just bought a rabbit HX 40 A from Jinan. I received it last Friday and installed it.
Everything went good, but the piece to maintain the piece to engrave is missing... What can I do about it ?
The main problem is that I can't make my MacBook Pro communicate with the machine.

Indeed, the connection is a Parallel port and the cable they gave me doesn't connect neither on the machine or the macbook. I bought another cable (think it's called DB9), it goes on the machine and on the MacBook pro via USB.

Till then, everything's ok. But when I try to send a File to engrave, I get an error : link error 2 and nothing happens... What can I do ? Why isn't it working ? I tried to change the USB port, change output on the software,... nothing seems to be working ! 
I installed the drivers on their website but it still doesn't work.
I'm a little desperate, could you please help me !!!

Configuration :
MacBook Pro late 2008 with Windows XP SP3
Drivers and included software


----------



## signs&grafix

Tizz said:


> Hi Valter,
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> it took me a while before I got this cutter working and let me say i have it working really well now.
> I began using this with the software it arrived with (Artcut 6). I saved my cut files with illustrator eps and imported them in with artcut. Artcut I believe just cannot cope with the artwork because it loses the shape and sometimes I get lines everywhere. (this was used via usb also).
> I downloaded a trial version of Signtools 3. This is a add on for Coreldraw X3. This worked great! only thing I could only use it 24 times till the free trial expired. (only worked via serial cable).
> 
> As of now I'm using Flexi via serial cable on Vista 64bit and its working perfectly! took a while but it was worth the wait. In the end it's not a bad cutter for what it's worth! As they say 'you get what you pay for'.
> 
> Valter, try using a serial cable and what software are you using to cut with?
> 
> Tizz


Hi, how did you get flexi working with this? There is no (hx) in flexi setup only roland etc.


----------



## laramc

Flexi have "King Rabbit"...


----------



## signs&grafix

I have attached some screen shots of Flexi, i can't see which one to set the hx-800 up with, any ideas? thanks


----------



## laramc

Do you have somthing like that?


----------



## signs&grafix

laramc said:


> Do you have somthing like that?


No it doesn't have that one. It's flexi pro is that what you have, I might go and buy CoCut but I thought it was a bit expensive as I already have Flexi.


----------



## leisure

laramc said:


> Oh, i forgot to mention that i found the drivers of ASC365-720 in the ArtCut2009 divice list
> 
> But i now have a problem with exporting file from Corel 12 to ArtCut2009. In Corel 12 lines look just fine, but when i export file in ArtCut2009 they become jagged... The *.hpgl files in ArtCut look very bad. The *.ai files - better. Do you know how to solve this problem?


hpgl is just a line cut try exporting as eps.


----------



## laramc

Thx! Exporting in EPS is very helpfull. But still curves have 'micro' jagged edges...


----------



## leisure

laramc said:


> Thx! Exporting in EPS is very helpfull. But still curves have 'micro' jagged edges...


I'm with you on the curves, I still have to edit my nodes quite a bit on the curves, it's very time consuming.Maybe someone else has an idea.Thanks


----------



## laramc

But my curves in corel and Flexi look fine, but cutter cuts very badly. Maybe it`s some kind of mechanical problem with my cutter? How can i test it?


----------



## leisure

laramc said:


> But my curves in corel and Flexi look fine, but cutter cuts very badly. Maybe it`s some kind of mechanical problem with my cutter? How can i test it?


Mine are fine in corel also, it's just when i export to artcut that there not smooth. That is why I edit my nodes.There is a program that came with my artcut called WL Curves which is suppose to eliminate most of the nodes for a finer cut but I can't tell any difference when I use it.


----------



## whocando

Hello all, my first time on this site.

I have been reading lots of interesting things in regard to the Rabbit plotter which I have. The HX-1360 to be exact.

I wanted to use this plotter with my Vectorworks CAD software and after a lot of hunting finally found a printer driver that works with the plotter so I just had to let everyone know.

The generic DMPL driver from the WinLine (www.winline.com) software works perfectly after a few installation variations.

I have been working with the Winline Techs to get this going for this plotter.

I am not sure how this works with other non-raster software but it works well with mine.

Bye for now.


----------



## crowman

Hey Guys I have the Rabbit HX 720 but having trouble getting it to cut anything but scribble. Has anyone else had this problem before? or can think of any solutions?

Cheers


----------



## leisure

crowman said:


> Hey Guys I have the Rabbit HX 720 but having trouble getting it to cut anything but scribble. Has anyone else had this problem before? or can think of any solutions?
> 
> Cheers


I have the same plotter what are you calling scribble? What software are you using? Hope I can be of help.


----------



## crowman

I am using artcut 2009. When I try to cut a word such as "test" it outputs the right size and i can half make out test but the lines are in the wrong place and there are extra lines. I even tried an X line but got a lines that kinda looked like R. I'm currently working on a Vista machine through USB but I have also tried on an XP machine through USB and Serial to the same results. Also tried lowest speed and pressure settings but stil the same results. Any help would be awesome. cheers


----------



## leisure

leisure said:


> I have the same plotter what are you calling scribble? What software are you using? Hope I can be of help.


Just throwing an idea at you. I never could get mine to work with vista but I have artcut 5 need to upgrade!!!! When you create you word in artcut and send it to the plotter are you setting your cut window sizes to a size larger than what your cutting.You should see a red box in the cut window that has what your cutting in it, everything must fit inside that box if it doesn't then it will only cut whats in the box.I hope this makes sense.


----------



## kingrabbit

hi, I am a freshmen to this forum,
about your issue, the general setting for the Rabbit cutter is with Milimeter,
so you can have a check with the size settings.
wish this is a helpful infor. for you.


----------



## shaian

hi. does anyone happen to have a link to the driver for this to work with WINDOWS VISTA?

my laptop just got reformatted and the old link i had to it seems to be down now and i cant find this anywhere on my old memory stick. i should have backed it up.

any help would be much appreciated.

thank you.


----------



## leisure

Just when things are going good, it just doesn't seem to last.I have the Rabbit 720 and artcut 2005, was using it on xp with no problems then my xp went bye bye and my husband and kids got me a new computer for Mothers day but it is windows 7,Could someone PLEASE tell me how to make my plotter and software work with 7. I can get it to connect and cut with the serial cable, but it keeps freezing and I have to restart my computer over and over and over.Does anyone know of another software that will work  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## leisure

leisure said:


> Just when things are going good, it just doesn't seem to last.I have the Rabbit 720 and artcut 2005, was using it on xp with no problems then my xp went bye bye and my husband and kids got me a new computer for Mothers day but it is windows 7,Could someone PLEASE tell me how to make my plotter and software work with 7. I can get it to connect and cut with the serial cable, but it keeps freezing and I have to restart my computer over and over and over.Does anyone know of another software that will work  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I really could use some help here.Anyone know!!!!!


----------



## shaian

^ the trouble i had getting it to work with vista was a joke. 

my computer crashed one day (unrelated)

and the repair shop was going to install windows 7 on it. 
i had to tell him NOOOOOOOOOOOO
as i KNEW if i had 7 id just be stuck. 

sorry i cant help you on this. 

id suggest using it on a down graded computer. 



ON ANOTHER NOTE.

anyone using this cutter and artcut....do you have this problem...

any time i do some work on illustrator and export it to art cut. the cutter seems to like to cut round it 2 times. 

not sure why this is.....


----------



## bojan

Hi 

I have helo 720 / rabbit and running on XP 
Need some help about instaling via USB

I did instal driver for usb and i can see on Ports (COM & LPT) that rabbit is on COM6 but in artcut i cannot see COM6 only 1, 2, and 3 ..... HUH !!!!


I NEED some complet HOW to for USB.

THNX


----------



## paramed60

Check out this link for instructions....

CANADA-ASC365


----------



## leisure

Does anyone know of a good place in U.S. to get the sticky strip that goes down under the cut blade. Mine has started to lift.Thanks


----------



## bojan

*Rabbit HX 720 / helo 720 stuck on 500 mm/s*

First big thnx for rapid answers about drivers ))))))
and manuals ...... BIG help

Now my cutter is stuck on 500 mm/s when i push button 
( arow showing down) nuthing happends ... 

Button is clicking .. ( i put cutter in online mode and try but ...nada)
Its broken ?!?!? 

Any internal battery that i can reset/take out so cutter can startup with bormal speed/parameters ? or ???


----------



## 118995

Hi guys,
I was wondering if there was a specific speed to cut at when cutting the vinyl? I don't believe the quality of the final product is as clear as it should be. Corners are messy, lines are jagged... or is it the placement of the blade? 

Any assistance would be great!

Thanks


----------



## promonz

Hi
Yes had the same problem with my one
downloaded a fee evaluation of Sign Tools 4 a plug in to corel draw 

Go cut / setup and select the ( Sign Tools HPGL Generic ) from the devices

Works perfect so far, nice to be able to use corel for me as I have used it for years, the artcut thing that came with the cutter I found is hopeless

Useing it for our team names and sorts numbers but have not tried a graphic yet.


----------



## rogieee

I am have the same problems.
I have been trying to get the rabbit 800 to plot cleanly for over a week now.
It was setup and working much smother, cleaner and faster than this but it's setup was lost.
I have tryed thr hpgl and the rabbit drivers with all sorts of settings.

CLICK HERE FOR VIDEO

Can anyone please advise.


----------



## rogieee

OK I think I have a solution to this it may just be a work around.
Setup using FlexiSIGN as a JiaChen JC-850H
I have posted a before and after video.

CLICK HERE TO WATCH THE VIDEO


----------



## skitzz

leisure said:


> I really could use some help here.Anyone know!!!!!


If you find out let me know! I had to buy a new laptop casue my last one got stolen (it had XP on it) Now the driver won't install. Somehting about XP compatabiliy issue. Would love to hear ayones thoughts on this. I'm stuck too!


----------



## signs&grafix

I have vista drivers if anyone needs them. 
Does anyone know anything about Artcut and com errors. I have been running my rabbit 610mm cutter for about 3 years with corel draw (doesn't cut perfectly) and I recently bought artcut and installed. Afterset up i GET 'COM2 ERROR' Its driving me nuts trying to work out why it's not working. I have set it up 100 times with corel so am familiar with the setup. 

Any ideas would be great


----------



## skitzz

signs&grafix said:


> I have vista drivers if anyone needs them.
> Does anyone know anything about Artcut and com errors. I have been running my rabbit 610mm cutter for about 3 years with corel draw (doesn't cut perfectly) and I recently bought artcut and installed. Afterset up i GET 'COM2 ERROR' Its driving me nuts trying to work out why it's not working. I have set it up 100 times with corel so am familiar with the setup.
> 
> Any ideas would be great


Can you send me the Vista drivers? maybe that'll work. As for Artcut, I gave up trying to use that with my plotter becasue it pretty much sucked. I bought sign-cut which seems to work fine with the rabbit plotter. My only issue now is getting the plotter to work with Windows 7...


----------



## Tky23

Forumers: Pls help where can i download a copy for my king rabbit hx 720 driver plssssss


----------



## Tky23

Forumers: Pls help where can i download a copy for my king rabbit hx 720 driver plssssss


----------



## Corel Whisperer

I did google it and it does list one link but the page keeps coming up as unavailable! Have you done any google searches, or maybe some of the other search programs? If the unit is very old a driver may not be available. Also some cutter only worked via a program and not a driver.


----------



## StreetCoyote

Been browsing the forums for a while now for tips and trick. But now I could really use some help. 

Here's my dilemma:

Bought the 720 a few months back but haven't had time to install it until a few weeks ago. Started working perfectly right off the bat with artcut 2005. Then one night the cutter stopped working. Seems like its not getting the information from the program. Switched computers to see if the program was the issue and that doesn't look like that is the issue. Re installed the drives and that doesn't seem to be the issue. Could it be the plotter that isn't working/ getting the data?

Thanks ahead of time for any help!


----------



## promonz

Hi
Yes had a lot of trouble with mine until I got my I.T. girl to put a serial card in my computer ( I think that is what it is called, the printer cable with all the pins rather than the USB ) worked perfectly after that, she had a lot of trouble with the usb port and usb driver, it went, then didn't, then did then didn't.
Hope that helps
Ross


----------



## Tizz

I had and used a HX 720 for years, it took some months to fully understand how these machines tick and what works best with them.

I ran mine on windows 7 32 bit OS via usb cable. I had issues with the usb cable at first, it would send cuts to the machine then it wont. Took ages till i figured out it was the cable. I'd suggest a quality cable. Or a parallel cable. 

Second issue was the software, i used artcut to cut and illustrator to design with. I found that the machine couldnt handle such large files where it had a lot to cut in one go. The version of artcut that i used also lost some of the design when imported. I ended up using flexi and that worked great.
At this stage i was cutting a lot of t shirt vinyl and even sign vinyl with no issues. I just have to include that the cutter doesnt cut at 100% to scale. Though pretty close. But it was good at the time. 

Check your settings baud rate, xon/off etc... This could be your issue. Though it really shouldnt change if it was already working.


----------



## Mandi1985

Hi everyone, i'm new to this and have found this forum through hours of trying to get our plotter working. I'm at my witts end and was wondering if anyone here could help me before i throw the machine of my balcony.
Main problem - none of my computers will detect it. i have windows xp and windows 7, i have tried both the usb and the serial and have had no luck.
Thanks in advance
Mandi


----------



## Tizz

Mandi1985 said:


> Hi everyone, i'm new to this and have found this forum through hours of trying to get our plotter working. I'm at my witts end and was wondering if anyone here could help me before i throw the machine of my balcony.
> Main problem - none of my computers will detect it. i have windows xp and windows 7, i have tried both the usb and the serial and have had no luck.
> Thanks in advance
> Mandi


Hi Mandi,

What version of windows xp and 7 are you using? The 32bit or 64 bit version?

Regards


----------



## Mandi1985

Tizz said:


> Hi Mandi,
> 
> What version of windows xp and 7 are you using? The 32bit or 64 bit version?
> 
> Regards


Hi Tizz, The windows do is 32bit and the windows 7 is 64 bit.
Thanks


----------



## tim93

I have been using my Rabbit cutter plotter fine with Flexi software, up until yesterday when the vinyl I was cutting rolled off, so I hit the pause button, unloaded the vinyl then turned off the power. When I turned it on again, with no vinyl in, it carried on with its cutting process. There must be an internal memory in the cutter, but I cant seem to clear the memory to make it cut from the computer now - it just says holding when I push Send in Flexi and does not cut vinyl. How do I fix it?


----------

